# Good Bye My Sweet Boy



## iAmMe4U (Nov 24, 2020)

It is not everyday a cat passes. Honestly, in my life I had only experienced one cat passing and it was my 14 years old Devon Rex, Sushi. She was beautiful, loving and passionate. She loved a little extra kibble and she always told us when she was ready for bed. To fill the loss, after a few months I got a new boy. He was delicate and more fragile. He was very vocal and always gave shoulder taps to be lifted up. He healed what was left of my broken heart and everyday was a new adventure with him. He was fragile and needy but he was precious. I named him King.
Sadly, he had UR problems and a viral infection and with 2 weeks of different medications and medicated foods, he final days came. He developed pneumonia and after a day I was told he needed to be put down.
I have never put a pet down, even my Devon Girl I could not be there for due to Covid and extra charges to be there. So for once I could be there.
I cried. Oh god how much I cried for him. Seeing my loud delicate King struggle just to breathe. He did his best, pushing his head against my hands to scratch him, purring gently. He was uncomfortable and pain. I could see it in his movements, his mannerisms. Although he was happy to see me, he was hurting. Before the vet came back in to begin the euthanasia, my King got up. He took a couple steps to get closer to me, and put his paw gently on my shoulder one last time.
My heart broke. Because he mustered all his strength so say goodbye. I wrapped him in my arms, and with in a few minutes he took his last breath, his face on my hand while I stroked his cheek.
I don't know if anyone will ever read this or care, but this moment touched me and I wanted to share it somewhere. 
I miss you and I love you my sweet boy. May you find happiness, peace and comfort and may you enjoy your new playmate, Sushi.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Much sympathy. It's very hard, letting go. I'm glad you were there. I hope and pray that some time we'll be with them all again.


----------



## iAmMe4U (Nov 24, 2020)

I appreciate your sympathy I look forward for that day 💖


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

I'm so sorry! It's very hard to lose someone you love, even if it's a pet. I have lost many pets over the years. Whenever one of my cats pass the only things I want is to be with them as they pass, tell them that I love them, and say my goodbyes, knowing that I did all that I could. Fortunately I have never been in a place where putting them down was an option. I'm very sorry. 😭


----------



## iAmMe4U (Nov 24, 2020)

Thank you for your condolences. Losing loved ones is always a challenge. I am tough when it comes to many things but death is not one of them. Putting a pet down is hard, but letting my little one suffer for my own comfort is just cruel. It can be hard putting your want for 'more' time ahead of all else. In the end, I found comfort in knowing he could rest peacefully against me, feel my warmth and comfort and no longer have to suffer. He will always be a silly, clingy, crybaby in my heart. I miss him every moment. It is always easy to forget that nothing truly lasts forever.


----------

